# General Datamines & Updates V.5



## Snowesque

This thread is now full and is continued in *Version 6*!
Click the archive for older updates.

*Update Archive*


Spoiler: Updates (5.0.0b - 5.3.0)






Spoiler: 5.3.0 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *5.3.0 Update *
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/xvohQEn
> 
> *Reissue*; Julian’s Stardust, Lolly’s Celestial Restock, Starry Star Signs, Starry Lights, Jolly Giant Toy Day Decor, Rotating Toy Day Tree, Clocktower Carillon, Toy Day Gifts, Festive Fawns & Felines, Star Signs Dresses, Toy Day Marketplace, Winter Candlelight, Holiday 2017, Dreamy Pastels, Illuminated Trees
> 
> *Restock*; Broccolo’s Band, Opal’s Jewel-lab, Pekoe’s Boba, Diana’s Fay, Egbert’s Cozy, Flurry’s Powdered, Erik’s Workshop
> 
> *Goals*;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Game Changes
> 
> 
> 
> *Cabin Guests*
> At Camp Manager level 20 and above, you can set the guest roster to rotate each new day; You can shuffle them yourself with an Auto button or use a Guest Lock feature.
> *Gulliver’s Ship*
> -Push notifications re-enabled for deliveries back from  Gulliver's ship.
> - 31 new islands.
> - Other visual changes.
> *Other*
> - Inventory increased from 644 base slots to 775.
> - More purchaseable inventory space added.
> - Camper friendship level raised from 66 to 70.
> - New purple gift color.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wishing Pose*; https://imgur.com/VuAwjjr
> 
> *Sasha’s Gazing Cookie*; https://imgur.com/sFvRANc
> 
> *Mountain Plaza*; https://imgur.com/d0O2Kw0
> 
> *Starry Festival Collection*; https://imgur.com/z7BzzRM
> 
> *Winter Night Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/pCctRJm
> 
> *Stargaze Gathering*; https://imgur.com/yvFtgvc
> 
> *Jingle’s Crafty Toy Day*; https://imgur.com/NHDNk5B
> 
> *Stamps*; https://imgur.com/3XIWnDv
> 
> *Jingle’s Cozy Toy Day*; https://imgur.com/8jds46c
> 
> *Jolly Costume Collection*; https://imgur.com/GgHTIrc
> 
> *Brrr Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/2R79C4s
> 
> *Marcie’s Sugared Cookie*; https://imgur.com/uKPciQE



*Event Dates

Broccolo’s Band Restock*; Nov 24 - Dec 1
*Wishing Pose, Meteor Shower Challenge*; Nov 24 - Dec 5
*Sasha’s Gazing Cookie*; Nov 24 - Feb 22
*Mountain Plaza*; Nov 24
*Opal’s Jewel-lab Restock*; Nov 25 - Dec 2
*Starry Festival Collection*; Nov 25 - Dec 5
*Pekoe’s Boba Restock*; Nov 26 - Dec 3
*Winter Night Wall & Floor Collection*; Nov 26 - Dec 5
*Stargaze Gathering*; Nov 27 - Nov 28
*Diana’s Fay Restock*; Nov 27 - Dec 4
*Julian’s Stardust, Lolly’s Celestial Restock, Starry Star Signs, Starry Lights Reissue*; Nov 27 - Dec 5
*Jingle’s Crafty Toy Day*; Nov 28 (P1) Dec 2 (P2) - Dec 9
*Stamps*; Nov 28 - Dec 26
*Jingle’s Cozy Toy Day*; Nov 28 - Dec 29
*Jolly Costume Collection*; Nov 29 - Dec 30
*Brrr Wall & Floor Collection*; Nov 30 - Dec 30
*Marcie’s Sugared Cookie*; Dec 1 - Mar 1
*Egbert’s Cozy Restock*; Dec 2 - 16
*Flurry’s Powdered Restock*; Dec 3 - 17
*Erik’s Workshop Restock*; Dec 4 - 18
*Jolly Giant Toy Day Decor, Rotating Toy Day Tree, Clocktower Carillon, Toy Day Gifts Reissue*; Dec 5 - 26
*Festive Fawns & Felines, Star Signs Dresses Reissue*; Dec 6 - 16
*Favorite Toys, Fluffy Fits Reissue*; Dec 7 - 17
*Toy Day Marketplace, Winter Candlelight, Holiday 2017 Reissue*; Dec 8 - 15
*Dreamy Pastels, Illuminated Trees Reissue*; Dec 9 - 16





Spoiler: 5.2.2 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *5.2.2* *Update *
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/G3DzJai
> 
> *Reissue*; Anniversary Celebration,  First Anniversary (Garden), First Anniv. (Fishing Tourney), First Anniv. (Scavenger Hunt), Seasonal Memories 1, 2nd Anniversary Celebration, Regal Rose Garden, Seasonal Memories 2, Third Anniversary Celebration, Seasonal Memories 3, Fourth Anniversary Celebration, Gyroidite Collection, Seasonal Memories 4, Whimsy Valentine, Garden Labyrinth, Succulent Garden, Terrarium Decor, Pastel Balloons, Marvelous Music Box, Colorful Memory
> 
> *Restock*; Shari’s Cottage, Rover’s Garden Safari, Chrissy’s Royal
> 
> *Goals*; Bring on the Bells, Peak Fishing
> 
> *Fairy Tale*; https://imgur.com/Gu2b0xe
> 
> *Whimsical Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/NA8pTGs
> *Cleo’s Lofty Cookie*; https://imgur.com/vhodY9Y
> 
> *Symphony*; https://imgur.com/ibZy9dz
> 
> *Recital Style Collection*; https://imgur.com/dfEXzwW
> 
> *Musical Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/ScBn4Q5
> 
> *Give Thanks! 2022*; https://imgur.com/7fuK9jJ
> 
> *Basket of Party Poppers*; https://imgur.com/qYRrm8l
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/lwQhfnc
> 
> *Upcoming Events*; https://imgur.com/8Bo3tzw



*Event Dates

5th-Year Forthnight 1 Log-in Bonuses*; Nov 10 - 17
*Anniversary Celebration,  First Anniversary (Garden), First Anniv. (Fishing Tourney), First Anniv. (Scavenger Hunt), Seasonal Memories 1 Reissue*; Nov 10 - Nov 21
*2nd Anniversary Celebration, Regal Rose Garden, Seasonal Memories 2 Reissue*; Nov 11 - 21
*Fairy Tale*; Nov 11 - 17
*Third Anniversary Celebration, Seasonal Memories 3 Reissue*; Nov 12 - 21
*Fourth Anniversary Celebration, Gyroidite Collection, Seasonal Memories 4 Reissue*; Nov 13 - 21
*Shari’s Cottage Restock*; Nov 14 - 22
*Whimsy Valentine Reissue*; Nov 14 - 24
*Whimsical Wall & Floor Collection*; Nov 15 - 28
*Cleo’s Lofty Cookie*; Nov 16 - Feb 14
*Bring on the Bells Goals*; Nov 17 - 20
*5th-Year Fortnight 2 Log-in Bonuses*; Nov 17 - 24
*Symphony, Symphony Orchestra*; Nov 18 - 27
*Recital Style Collection*; Nov 19 - 28
*Musical Wall & Floor Collection*; Nov 20 - 28
*Garden Labyrinth, Succulent Garden, Terrarium Decor, Pastel Balloons, Rover’s Garden Safari, Marvelous Music Box, Colorful Memory Reissue*; Nov 22 - 27
*Chrissy’s Royal Restock*; Nov 23 - 30





Spoiler: 5.2.1 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.2.1*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/btmU8p7
> 
> *Reissue*; Angelic Adornments, Flower Fairy, Spring Fairy, Chic plaid Scavenger Hunt, All-Natural Camping
> 
> *Restock*; Vesta's Chick, Maggie's Florist, Apple’s Glazier, Kitt’s Plushie, Willow’s Winged, Piper’s Sunbeam, Ursala’s Bouquet, Butch’s Candlelit, Colton’s Gilded, Nana’s Glazen, Rhonda’s Holiday, Skye’s Lavish Ball, Bunnie’s Li’l Red
> 
> *Goals*; Garden Event
> 
> *Halloween Party*; https://imgur.com/beKWNzS
> 
> *Grim Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/VUGPVBA
> 
> *Isabelle’s Glowing Garden*; https://imgur.com/jOgrppx
> 
> *Stamp*; https://imgur.com/UD39w1i
> 
> *5th Anniversary Celebration*; https://imgur.com/swKDct9
> 
> *Fairy-Tale Flowers*; https://imgur.com/uaJkl6h
> 
> *Royal Shimmer Collection*; https://imgur.com/XniXxZm
> 
> *Pocket Planner Designs, Stickers*; https://imgur.com/SqGdsvl, https://imgur.com/GLjttK9
> 
> *Miranda’s Swan Cookie*; https://imgur.com/0bLYOCA
> 
> *Celestial Swing Set*; https://imgur.com/q6wqkaB



*Event Dates

Vesta’s Chic Restock*; Oct 26 - Nov 2
*Halloween Party*; Oct 27 - Nov 1
*Maggie’s Florist Restock*; Oct 27 - Nov 3
*Apple’s Glazier Restock*; Oct 28 - Nov 4
*Grim Wall & Floor Collection*; Oct 28 - Nov 7
*Kitt’s Plushie Restock*; Oct 29 - Nov 5
*Isabelle’s Glowing Garden*; Oct 29 - Nov 9
*Garden Event Goals*; Oct 29 - Nov 9
*5th Anniversary Celebration, Stamp*; Oct 29 - Nov 27
*Fairy-Tale Flowers*; Oct 29
*Royal Shimmer Collection*; Oct 31 - Nov 28
*Miranda’s Swan Cookie*; Nov 1 - Jan 30
*Willow’s Winged, Piper’s Sunbeam Restock*; Nov 2 - 9
*Ursala’s Bouquet, Butch’s Candlelit Restock*; Nov 3 - 9
*Celestial Swing Set*; Nov 4 - 28
*Angelic Adornments, Flower Fairy, Spring Fairy Reissue*; Nov 5 - 18
*Chic plaid Scavenger Hunt, All-Natural Camping Reissue*; Nov 6 - 10
*Colton’s Gilded Restock*; Nov 7 - 14
*Nana’s Glazen, Rhonda’s Holiday Restock*; Nov 8 - 15
*Skye’s Lavish Ball, Bunnie’s Li’l Red Restock*; Nov 9 - 16





Spoiler: 5.2.0d Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.2.0d*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/mXg5aDa
> 
> *Reissue*; Haute Heist, Costume Party 2019, Seasonal Memories, Spirited Wall & Floor, Eerie Wall & Floor, Jack’s Halloween Hunt, Creepy Candy Castle, Pumpking’s Parade, Pumpkin Patch, Candied Catches
> 
> *Restock*; Chief’s Fall Feels, Lucky’s Frightful, Muffy’s Creepy, Kiki’s Black Cat, Agnes’ Grand, Daisy’s Berry, Pecan’s House
> 
> *Goals*; Rice Grasshopper
> 
> *Alchemy Workshop*; https://imgur.com/PJkGJDV
> 
> *Portia’s Haunted Cookie*; https://imgur.com/yzoH4cC
> 
> *Ghoulish Graveyard*; https://imgur.com/nJeYFLI
> 
> *Hauntingly Hip Collection*; https://imgur.com/QVZRAwx
> 
> *Grim Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/VUGPVBA



*Event Dates

Alchemy Workshop*; Oct 18 - 19
*Haute Heist, Costume Party 2019 Reissue*; Oct 12 - 28
*Seasonal Memories Reissue*; Oct 13 - 28
*Chief’s Fall Feels Restock*; Oct 14 - Nov 1
*Lucky’s Frightful Restock*; Oct 15 - Nov 1
*Muffy’s Creepy Restock*; Oct 16 - Nov 1
*Spirited Wall & Floor, Eerie Wall & Floor Reissue*; Oct 17 - 24
*Portia’s Haunted Cookie*; Oct 18 - Jan 16
*Rice Grasshopper Goals*; Oct 19 - 22
*Lottie's Moving Up*; Oct 19 - 29
*Halloween Stickers*; Oct 19
*Ghoulish Graveyard*; Oct 20 - 28
*Hauntingly Hip Collection*; Oct 21 - 29
*Kiki’s Black Cat, Agnes’ Grand Restock*; Oct 22 - 29
*Jack’s Halloween Hunt, Creepy Candy Castle, Pumpking’s Parade, Pumpkin Patch, Candied Catches Reissue*; Oct 23 - 28
*Daisy’s Berry Restock*; Oct 24 - 31
*Pecan’s House Restock*; Oct 25 - Nov 1





Spoiler: 5.2.0c Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.2.0c*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/1Aj347q
> 
> *Reissue*; Evil Elegance Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor, Mysterious Wall & Floor, Sweet Scavenger Haunt, Mystical Halloween Magic, Potion Commotion, Jack’s Puppet Theater, Katrina’s Fortune Tent, Rover’s Treat Trolley, Daisy Mae’s Fall Stall, Jack’s Throne of Darkness
> 
> *Restock*; Tasha’s Hip-rose, Queenie’s Mystic, Poncho’s Hero
> 
> *Goals*; Fresh Fruit
> 
> *Magic Academy Collection*; https://imgur.com/6r7WllZ
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/OFVc8qE
> *Jack’s Sorcery School*; https://imgur.com/CFd6tM3
> 
> *Jack’s Bewitching Banquet*; https://imgur.com/HE81iPi
> 
> *Poses, Stamps*; https://imgur.com/D9wR3zi
> 
> *Enchanted Library*; https://imgur.com/LcicNde
> 
> *Leopold’s Wizard Cookie*; https://imgur.com/fGb5G0n
> 
> *Partition Walls Collection*; https://imgur.com/IplQsnT
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/Syml5d2
> 
> *Upcoming Events*; https://imgur.com/ByzNpht



*Event Dates

Tasha’s Hip-rose Restock*; Sep 28 - Oct 5
*Magic Academy Collection*; Sep 28 - Oct 29
*Jack’s Sorcery School*; Sep 29 - Oct 9
*Jack’s Bewitching Banquet*; Sep 29 - Oct 28
*Poses, Stamps*; Sep 29 - Nov 1
*Villagers*; Sep 29
*Enchanted Library*; Sep 30
*Leopold’s Wizard Cookie*; Oct 1 - Dec 30
*Queenie’s Mystic Restock*; Oct 2 - 22
*Poncho’s Hero Restock*; Oct 3 - 22
*Enchanted Costume Collection*; Oct 4 - 19
*Evil Elegance Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor, Mysterious Wall & Floor Reissue*; Oct 6 - 19
*Partition Walls Collection*; Oct 7 - 29
*Sweet Scavenger Haunt, Mystical Halloween Magic, Potion Commotion Reissue*; Oct 8 - 18
*Villagers*; Oct 9
*Fresh Fruit Goals*; Oct 10 - 13
*Jack’s Puppet Theater, Katrina’s Fortune Tent, Rover’s Treat Trolley, Daisy Mae’s Fall Stall, Jack’s Throne of Darkness Reissue*; Oct 10 - 20





Spoiler: 5.2.0b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.2.0b*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/Oe1k4aB
> 
> *Reissue*; Lunar Lookout, Ginkgo Terrace, Tea-Olive Room, Maple-Leaf Zen Room, Acorn Accruement, Truffle Treasures, Fall Florals Outfit, Old-School Autumn, Eyes and Ears, Fruity Fall Outfit, Cafe Cool, Fall Harvest Festival, Crisp Veggie Patch, Vineyard, Autumn Orchard, Groovy Grub
> 
> *Restock*; Outdoor Adventurer, Autumn-View Window, Country Patio, Henry’s Glamping, Olive’s Toadstool, Maple’s Autumn, Punchy’s Crunch, Beau’s Artisanal, Carrie’s Apple
> 
> *Goals*; Moonlit Ocean, Insect Orchestra
> 
> Ultimate Rank 110 now available for HH.
> 
> *Planner Skins*; https://imgur.com/f44oZQb
> 
> *New Creature*; https://imgur.com/Utlzdsq
> 
> *Fun Fall Friends Collection*; https://imgur.com/DcNMU9q
> 
> *Fall Leaves*; https://imgur.com/G8Nkq6T
> 
> *Big Leaf Fall Pile*; https://imgur.com/apquSl5
> 
> *Cultured Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/eF4YaY8
> 
> *Fragrant Cheesery*; https://imgur.com/3BcAatR
> 
> *Molly’s Bookshop Cookie*; https://imgur.com/BenVwqB



*Event Dates

Fun Fall Friends Collection*; Sep 10 - 29
*Moonlit Ocean Goals*; Sep 11 - 14
*Fall Leaves*; Sep 12 - 19
*Outdoor Adventurer, Autumn-View Window, Country Patio Reissue*; Sep 13 - 22
*Henry’s Glamping, Olive’s Toadstool, Maple’s Autumn Restock*; Sep 14  - 24
*Planner Skins*; Sep 14
*Lunar Lookout, Ginkgo Terrace, Tea-Olive Room, Maple-Leaf Zen Room, Acorn Accruement, Truffle Treasures Reissue*; Sep 15 - 22
*Big Fall Leaf Pile*; Sep 16 - Oct 3
*Cultured Wall & Floor Collection*; Sep 17 - 29
*Insect Orchestra Goals*; Sep 19 - 22
*Fall Creatures*; Sep 19
*Fragrant Cheesery*; Sep 20 - 28
*Fall Florals Outfit, Old-School Autumn, Eyes and Ears, Fruity Fall Outfit, Cafe Cool Reissue*; Sep 21 - 28
*Fall Harvest Festival, Crisp Veggie Patch, Vineyard, Autumn Orchard, Groovy Grub Reissue*; Sep 22 - 28
*Molly’s Bookshop Cookie*; Sep 23 - Dec 22
*Punchy’s Crunch Restock*; Sep 24 - Oct 1
*Beau’s Artisanal Restock*; Sep 25 - Oct 2
*Blanche’s Inn Restock*; Sep 26 - Oct 3
*Carrie’s Apple Restock*; Sep 27 - Oct 4
*Tasha’s Hip-rose Restock*; Sep 28 - Oct 5





Spoiler: 5.2.0 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.2.0*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/aBxycYQ
> 
> *Reissue*; Steampunk
> 
> *Restock*; Julia’s Palace, Bob’s Circus, Hopkin’s Game, Apollo’s Cinema, Raymond’s Scholar, Marshal’s Pastry, Eloise’s Flapjack, Isabelle’s Café, Goldie’s Library
> 
> *Goals*;
> 
> *Traveling Sales*
> Cyrus, Saharah, Giovanni, or Label may appear with different passed items for Leaf Tickets.
> 
> *Other Changes*
> Yellow gifts are now available.
> Friendship cap raised to 66.
> Title screen now opens up to screen ads.
> 
> *Ketchup’s Pizza Cookie*; https://imgur.com/Yj0iB6O
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/DsvZaeS
> *Poses*; Boxing, Work Out, Phew!
> 
> *Autumn Full-Moon*; https://imgur.com/rGa43NJ
> 
> *Celeste’s Lunar Autumn*; https://imgur.com/83I1BKS
> 
> *Celeste’s Moongaze Mixer*; https://imgur.com/GwV1GYO
> 
> *Lovely Lunar Collection*; https://imgur.com/TGIWrQl
> 
> *Ruby’s Lunar Cookie*; https://imgur.com/MEbwaKQ
> 
> *Lucky Dango Potluck*; https://imgur.com/ZAtnLc5
> 
> *Autumn Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/P9ttB3i



*Event Dates

Ketchup’s Pizza Cookie*; Aug 26 - Nov 24
*Julia’s Palace, Bob’s Circus Restock*; Aug 27 - Sep 5
*Villagers*; Aug 28
*Hopkin’s Game Restock*; Aug 28 - Sep 5
*Apollo’s Cinema Restock*; Aug 29 - Sep 5
*Celeste’s Lunar Autumn, Poses*; Aug 30 - Sep 28
*Celeste’s Moongaze Mixer*; Aug 30 - Sep 10
*Autumn Full Moon*; Aug 30
*Lovely Lunar Collection*; Aug 31 - Sep 29
*Ruby’s Lunar Cookie*; Sep 1 - Nov 30
*Lucky Dango Potluck*; Sep 2 - 12
*Raymond’s Scholar Restock*; Sep 2 - 9
*Steampunk Reissue*; Sep 3 - 10
*Marshal’s Pastry Restock*; Sep 4 - 11
*Eloise’s Flapjack Restock*; Sep 5 - 12
*Isabelle’s Café Restock*; Sep 6 - 13
*Goldie’s Library Restock*; Sep 7 - 14
*Autumn Wall & Floor Collection*; Sep 9 - 29





Spoiler: 5.1.1c Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.1.1c*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/Xn82NKg
> 
> *Reissue; *Pavé’s Dance Stage, Pascal’s Kiddie Pool Terrarium, Vacation Memory Medley, Pirate Life, Poolside, Beach Resort, Deep-Sea Digs, Underwater World 1, 2, 3, 4, Ocean Floor Adventure, Deep-Sea, Paradise, Ocean View, Island, Pastel Parlor Wall & Floors, Splatoon 2, Port Resort, Vibrant, Chill Greenhouse
> 
> *Restock*; Audie’s Lemon, Inkling’s Splatted
> 
> *Goals*; Insect Royalty, Sandy Shellfish
> 
> *Oasis Patio*; https://imgur.com/rtVVeLX
> 
> *Maelle’s Mall Cookie*; https://imgur.com/hO3Xwvm
> 
> *Casual Vacation Collection*; https://imgur.com/y1VDidp
> 
> *Bazaar*; https://imgur.com/NHAWqfZ
> 
> *Moroccan Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/q6CIWoK



*Event Dates

Insect Royalty Goals*; Aug 11 - 14
*Oasis Patio*; Aug 12 - 19
*Maelle’s Mall Cookie*; Aug 13 - Nov 11
*Casual Vacation Collection*; Aug 14 - 30
*Audie’s Lemon Cookie*; Aug 15 - 26
*Pavé’s Dance Stage, Pascal’s Kiddie Pool Terrarium, Vacation Memory Medley, Pirate Life, Poolside, Beach Resort Reissue*;
Aug 17 - 29
*Deep-Sea Digs, Underwater World 1, 2, 3, 4, Ocean Floor Adventure Reissue*; Aug 18 - 29
*Deep-Sea, Paradise, Ocean View, Island, Pastel Parlor Wall & Floors Reissue*; Aug 19 - 26
*Sandy Shellfish Goals*; Aug 20 - 23
*Splatoon 2 Reissue, Inkling’s Splatted Restock*; Aug 20 - 26
*Marketplace, Moroccan Bazaar*; Aug 21 - 29
*Port Resort, Vibrant, Chill Greenhouse Reissue*; Aug 23 - 29
*Moroccan Wall & Floor Collection*; Aug 24 - 30





Spoiler: 5.1.1b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.1.1b*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/GvHZYsW
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Mystical Mermaid, Mermaid Castle
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Zell’s Aquarium, Francine’s Sea, Marina’s Mermaid, O’Hare’s Pool, Roald’s Beach, Rod’s Adventure, 2019, 2020, 2021 Beachwear, Merry Mariner
> 
> *Goals*;
> 
> *Hula Pose*; https://imgur.com/GRBOfLa
> 
> *Orville’s Island Resort*; https://imgur.com/hDJcDaG
> 
> *Orville’s Tropical Festival Tour*; https://imgur.com/bgzJzCv
> 
> *Waterfront Resort*; https://imgur.com/FYOROvO
> 
> *Stylish Resort Collection*; https://imgur.com/K5sDTEP
> 
> *Soleil’s Vacation Cookie*; https://imgur.com/Z23VVLu
> 
> *Orville’s Airport, Wilbur’s Seaplane*; https://imgur.com/uTxIBUm
> 
> *Waterfront Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/uwSOykq



*Event Dates

Orville’s Island Resort, Hula Pose*; Jul 30 - Aug 29
*Orville’s Tropical Festival Tour*; Jul 30 - Aug 10
*Stylish Resort Collection*; Jul 31 - Aug 30
*Soleil’s Vacation Cookie*; Aug 1 - Oct 30
*Zell’s Aquarium, Francine’s Sea Cookies Restock*; Aug 2 - 12
*Marina’s Mermaid, O’Hare’s Pool Cookie Restock*; Aug 3 - 12
*Mystical Mermaid Reissue Crafting*; Aug 4 - 12
*Mermaid Castle Reissue Crafting*; Aug 5 - 12
*Orville’s Airport, Wilbur’s Seaplane*; Aug 6 - 30
*Timmy’s & Tommy’s Nook Inc. Banner, Tom Nook’s Chair, C.J.’s Cooler, Flick’s Bug Cage), C.J.’s Fintastic Friends, Flick’s Segmented Soulmates, Island Excursion Invite, BBQ Camp Reissue Crafting*; Aug 7 - 17
*Roald’s Beach, Rod’s Adventure Cookie Restock*; Aug 8 - 15
*2019, 2020, 2021 Beachwear, Merry Mariner Reissue Crafting*; Aug 9 - 23
*Waterfront Wall & Floor Collection*; Aug 10 - 30





Spoiler: 5.1.1 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.1.*1
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/zd9dn3e
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Tranquil Tones Outfit, Celestial Festival, Fireworks, Starry Star Signs, New Year’s Countdown, Sunflower Patch, Summer Festival, Haunted Garden, Creek Cooldown, Garden Gathering, Redd’s Mask Emporium, DJ KK’s Beat Booth, Wisp’s Willow Tree, Cool Scoop, Jelly, Star Signs Dress, Stayin’ Cool, Cyber Style, Guitar Case, Punk Rock Rage, Rock Fest, Electropop, Elegant Aquarium, Electric Aquarium, Garden Zen Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Julian’s Stardust, Phoebe’s Fiery, Chevre’s Serene, Lolly’s Celestial, Roscoe’s Diner, Cherry’s Rockin’, Dazzling Duo, Olivia’s Whimsical, Poppy’s Cocoa, Bluebear’s Party, Ellie’s Donut
> 
> *Goals*; Hey Manta Ray, Day of the Ox
> 
> Ultimate rank 90 is now available.
> 
> *Planner Design*; https://imgur.com/D2lJPGb
> 
> *Stickers*; https://imgur.com/86KUWUM
> 
> *Festival*; https://imgur.com/XCYgJEZ
> 
> *Street Festival Collection*; https://imgur.com/0yekjQf
> 
> *Colorful Wigs Collection*; https://imgur.com/n3m5ZxL
> 
> *Fun Fluorescents*; https://imgur.com/wR6xcF0
> 
> *Cheri’s Shave-Ice Cookie*; https://imgur.com/smVujzY
> 
> *Neon Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/sqGdDQD



*Event Dates

Tranquil Tones Outfit, Celestial Festival Reissue Crafting*; July 7 - 21
*Julian’s Stardust Cookie Restock*; Jul 8 - 29
*Fireworks, Starry Star Signs, New Year’s Countdown Reissue Crafting*; Jul 9 - 21
*Hey Manta Ray Goals*; Jul 10 - 13
*Festival*; Jul 11 - 20
*Phoebe’s Fiery Cookie Restock*; Jul 12 - 21
*Chevre’s Serene Cookie Restock*; Jul 13 - 21
*Street Festival Collection*; Jul 13 - 30
*Sunflower Patch, Summer Festival, Haunted Garden Reissue Crafting*; Jul 14 - 21
*Lolly’s Celestial Cookie Restock*; Jul 15 - 21
*Creek Cooldown, Garden Gathering Reissue Crafting*; Jul 16 - 21
*Planner Design, Stickers*; Jul 18
*Redd’s Mask Emporium, DJ KK’s Beat Booth, Wisp’s Willow Tree Reissue Crafting*; Jul 19 - 29
*Day of the Ox Goals*; Jul 20 - 23
*Colorful Wigs Collection*; Jul 20 - 30
*Fun Fluorescents, Neon Sign Collection*; Jul 21 - 29
*Cheri’s Shave-ice Cookie*; Jul 22 - Oct 20
*Cool Scoop, Jelly Reissue Crafting*; Jul 23 - 29
*Neon Wall & Floor Collection*; Jul 23 - 30
*Star Signs Dress, Stayin’ Cool, Cyber Style, Guitar Case, Punk Rock Rage Reissue Crafting*; Jul 24 - 29
*Rock Fest, Electropop, Elegant Aquarium, Electric Aquarium Reissue Crafting*; Jul 25 - 29
*Garden Zen Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Jul 26 - 29
*Roscoe’s Diner, Cherry’s Rockin’, Dazzling Duo Cookies Restock*; Jul 27 - Aug 3
*Olivia’s Whimsical, Poppy’s Cocoa Cookie Restock*; Jul 28 - Aug 4
*Bluebear’s Party, Ellie’s Donut Cookies Restock*; Jul 29 - Aug 8





Spoiler: 5.1.0 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.1.0*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/KBzectx
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Rock Fest, Electropop, Elegant Aquarium, Electric Aquarium, Yukata Collection 2018, 2019, Kimono Collection 2021, 2020, 2019
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Mitzi’s Aviary Cookie, Alice’s Salon
> 
> *Goals*;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Feature Changes
> 
> 
> 
> - Warehouse's now available for all players & size is expanded.
> - Third floor added to cabin.
> Furniture & Fashion Plan
> - Terrain Exchange Ticket added.
> - Layout slots & outfit slots total to 20.
> Other
> - Auto-trek multiple of the same map while using resources.
> - You may sell spare maps.
> - Resources will automatically be sold if received while at max capacity.
> - You may now sell fishing tourney trophies.
> - Sending & receiving gifts is faster.
> - Opening multiple gifts no longer stops the opening sequence.
> 
> 
> 
> *Summer Creatures*; https://imgur.com/uBXfcLG
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/S3hUMub
> 
> *Fireworks Yukata Collection*; https://imgur.com/Z85NZwv
> 
> *Isabelle’s Fireworks Fantasy*; https://imgur.com/8Gm8MO7
> 
> *Isabelle’s Tanabata Tour*; https://imgur.com/WbPEftA
> 
> *Fireworks of Festival*; https://imgur.com/pH29fAv
> 
> *Ione’s Starry Cookie*; https://imgur.com/3GY1wwf
> 
> *Big Blazing Skyrockets*; https://imgur.com/w0LiYpU
> 
> *Wishing Pose*; https://imgur.com/HOtSrIj
> 
> *Blast Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/HL9M8MK



*Event Dates

Mitzi’s Aviary Cookie Restock*; Jun 24 - Jul 4
*Rock Fest, Electropop, Elegant Aquarium, Electric Aquarium Reissue Crafting*; Jul 25 - 29
*Alice’s Salon Cookie Restock*; Jun 26 - Jul 4
*Villagers*; Jun 27
*Fireworks Yukata Collection*; Jun 28 - Jul 30
*Festival of Fireworks*; Jun 30
*Ione’s Starry Cookie*; Jul 1  - Sep 29
*Big Blazing Skyrockets*; Jul 2 - 30
*Wishing Pose*; Jul 4 - 8
*Blast Wall & Floor Collection*; Jul 4 - 30
*Yukata Collection 2018, 2019 Reissue Crafting*; Jul 5 - 21
*Kimono Collection 2021, 2020, 2019 Reissue Crafting*; Jul 6 - 21





Spoiler: 5.0.5b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.0.5b*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/ayCNEg2
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Choco Café Wall & Floor, Brewster’s Coop, Streetcar Travels, City Slickin’, Sidewalk Showstopper, Digby’s Hammock, Harvey’s Wood Cabin, Bubble Bonanza
> 
> *Cookies Restock*;
> 
> *Goals*; Fresh Fruit, Violet Sea Snail
> 
> *Utmost Post*; https://imgur.com/Nq7pn0W
> 
> *Post-Office Collection*; https://imgur.com/hrvyNDv
> 
> *Woodsy Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/rogphP8
> 
> *Pelly’s Postal Counter*; https://imgur.com/SemybYC
> 
> *Nan’s Post-Office Cookie*; https://imgur.com/fZK9BPp
> 
> *Laundry Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/gEyPPH8
> 
> *Laundromat*; https://imgur.com/z2JdVet



*Event Dates

Fresh Fruit Goals*; Jun 11 - 14
*Post-Office Collection*; Jun 11 - 29
*Utmost Post*; Jun 12 - 20
*Merry Mail Challenge*; Jun 12 - 22
*Woodsy Wall & Floor Collection*; Jun 13 - 29
*Pelly’s Postal Counter*; Jun 14 - 29
*Red Mail Truck Paint Job*; Jun 15
*Choco Café Wall & Floor, Brewster’s Coop Reissue Crafting*; Jun 16 - 28
*Streetcar Travels, City Slickin’, Sidewalk Showstopper Reissue Crafting*; Jun 17 - 28
*Nan’s Post-office Cookie*; Jun 18 - Sep 16
*Laundry Wall & Floor Collection*; Jun 19 - 29
*Violet Sea Snail Goals*; Jun 20 - 23
*Laundromat*; Jun 21 - 28
*Digby’s Hammock, Harvey’s Wood Cabin, Bubble Bonanza Reissue Crafting*; Jun 22 - 28





Spoiler: 5.0.5 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.0.5*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/02wnsWF
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Favorite Toys, Fluffy Fits, City Living Wall & Floor, Pastel Parlor Wall & Floor, Rainy Day, Full-Bloom Fun, Stylin’ Cityscape, Springtime Scenery Break, Bloomin’ Hydrangea Park, Misty, Red-Carpet Luxury, 2019 & 2020 Wedding, Down the Aisle Wall & Floor, Kick’s Vintage Camera, Timmy’s & Tommy’s Golden Harp, Wedding Bell Bliss, Gracie’s Haute Hello, Garden Wedding, Blue Jazz Session, Joyful Ceremony, Wedding Party
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Goldie’s Library, Broccolo’s Band, Rosie’s Pop-star, Filbert’s Rocket, Annalisa’s Calm, Lily’s Hydrangea, Gloria’s Starlight, Butch’s Candlelit, Celia’s Chapel, Yuka’s Grim-lily, Whitney’s Rose
> 
> *Goals*;
> 
> *Damp City Center*; https://imgur.com/PMwfrHP
> 
> *Yoga Pose & Stamps*; https://imgur.com/W1AUaej, https://imgur.com/BMSx2TF
> 
> *Cloudburst Bash*; https://imgur.com/UJzb7u1
> 
> *Reese’s Hydrangea Haven*; https://imgur.com/A5TkL5A
> 
> *Rainfall Outfit Collection*; https://imgur.com/n2xcdjC
> 
> *Vivian’s Drizzle Cooki*e; https://imgur.com/AcSMKxA
> 
> *Rainy Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/ObezJ7N



*Event Dates

Favorite Toys, Fluffy Fits, City Living Wall & Floor, Pastel Parlor Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; May 26 - 29
*Goldie’s Library Cookie Restock*; May 27 - Jun 3
*Broccolo’s Band Cookie Restoc*k; May 28 - Jun 4
*Damp City Center*; May 29
*Rosie’s Pop-star Cookie Restock*; May 29 - Jun 5
*Yoga Pose & Stamps*; May 30 - Jun 28
*Cloudburst Bash*; May 30 - Jun 28
*Reese’s Hydrangea Haven*; May 30 (P1) Jun 3 (P2) - Jun 10
*Filbert’s Rocket Cookie Restock*; May 30 - Jun 6
*Rainfall Outfit Collection*; May 31 - Jun 29
*Vivian’s Drizzle Cookie*; Jun 1 - Aug 30
*Annalisa’s Calm, Lily’s Hydrangea Cookies Restock*; Jun 2 - 28
*Rainy Wall & Floor Collection*; Jun 4 - 29
*Rainy Day Reissue Crafting*; Jun 5 - 28
*Full-Bloom Fun, Stylin’ Cityscape Reissue Crafting*; Jun 6 - 28
*Springtime Scenery Break, Bloomin’ Hydrangea Park, Misty Reissue Crafting*; Jun 7 - 28
*Red-Carpet Luxury, 2019 & 2020 Wedding, Down the Aisle Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Jun 8 - 28
*Kick’s Vintage Camera, Timmy’s & Tommy’s Golden Harp, Wedding Bell Bliss, Gracie’s Haute Hello, Garden Wedding, Blue Jazz Session, Joyful Ceremony, Wedding Party Reissue Crafting*; Jun 9 - 28
*Gloria’s Starlight, Butch’s Candlelit, Celia’s Chapel, Yuka’s Grim-lily, Whitney’s Rose Cookies Restock*; Jun 10 - 28





Spoiler: 5.0.4b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.0.4b*
> 
> Max friendship level increased to 64.
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/5Y18qyQ
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Gothic Rose, Crystal, Snow Globe, Potion Commotion, Label’s Crystal Tree, Starry Lights, Dreamy Pastels
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Opal’s Jewel-lab, Julia’s Palace, Stella’s Sleepy, Rhonda’s Holiday, Egbert’s Cozy
> 
> *Goals*; Clamming, Dragonfly Sky
> 
> *Sunlit Window Collection*; https://imgur.com/Vf4i0wJ
> *Glassworks Shop*; https://imgur.com/BRa4gXA
> 
> *Sherb's Naptime Cookie*; https://imgur.com/C0qQui0
> 
> *Sleepy*; https://imgur.com/06L7anl
> 
> *Gulliver's Mat*; https://imgur.com/hnuzXso
> 
> *Sleepwear Collection*; https://imgur.com/ryp19rm
> 
> *Naptime Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/dRh10fI



*Event Dates

Glassworks Shop*; May 12 - 19
*Sunlit Window Collection*; May 13 - 30
*Gothic Rose, Crystal Reissue Crafting*; May 14 - 22
*Snow Globe, Potion Commotion Reissue Crafting*; May 15 - 22
*Label’s Crystal Tree Reissue Crafting*; May 16 - 22
*Opal’s Jewel-lab Cookie Restock*; May 17 - 23
*Julia’s Palace Cookie Restock*; May 18 - 23
*Dragonfly Sky Goals*; May 19 - 22
*Sherb’s Naptime Cookie*; May 19 - Aug 17
*Sleepy*; May 20 - 29
*Gulliver’s Mat*; May 21 - Jul 20
*Sleepwear Collection*; May 22 - 30
*Stella’s Sleepy, Rhonda’s Holiday, Egbert’s Cozy Cookies Restock*; May 23 - 30
*Naptime Wall & Floor Collection*; May 24 - Jun 3
*Starry Lights, Dreamy Pastels Reissue Crafting*; May 25 - 29





Spoiler: 5.0.4 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.0.4*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/LICHhvE
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*;
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Carrie’s Apple, Stitches’ Patch, Reneigh’s Luxury, Blanche’s Inn, Skye’s Lavish Ball, Nana’s Glazen, Wendy’s Snowy, Apple’s Glazier, Sprinkle’s Crystal, Colton’s Gilded, Lobo’s Solo Table, Kitt’s Plushie, Tia’s Rosewater, Agnes' Grand, Poncho’s Hero, Chief’s Fall Feels, Lucky’s Frightful, Muffy’s Creepy
> 
> *Goals*; Clamming
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/Xjru1T6
> *Mirror Lake*; https://imgur.com/O2nJr3v
> 
> *Stamps*; https://imgur.com/EVh33No
> 
> *Sparkle Symphony*; https://imgur.com/GRcurEL
> 
> *Gracie’s Glass Garden*; https://imgur.com/r9yBNWa
> 
> *Quinn’s Clear Cookie*; https://imgur.com/hSpGWZp
> 
> *Awesome Aurora Collection*; https://imgur.com/ZodiQvY
> 
> *Villagers; *https://imgur.com/dU43UiG
> 
> *Clear Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/XYDXbwk



*Event Dates

Carrie’s Apple, Stitches’ Patch Cookies Restock*; Apr 25 - May 6
*Reneigh’s Luxury, Blanche’s Inn Cookies Restock*; Apr 27 - May 6
*Red Gift Island*; Apr 28
*Villagers, Mirror Lake*; Apr 29
*Stamps*; Apr 29 - May 29
*Sparkle Symphony*; Apr 30 - May 29
*Gracie’s Glass Garden*; Apr 30 (P1) May 4 (P2) - May 10
*Quinn’s Clear Cookie*; May 1 - Jul 30
*Skye’s Lavish Ball, Nana’s Glazen Cookies Restock*; May 2 - 16
*Wendy’s Snowy, Apple’s Glazier, Sprinkle’s Crystal Cookies Restock*; May 3 - 16
*Awesome Aurora Collection*; May 5 - 30
*Colton’s Gilded Cookie Restock*; May 6 - 11
*Lobo’s Solo Table Cookie Restock*; May 7 - 12
*Kitt’s Plushie Cookie Restock*; May 8 - 13
*Tia’s Rosewater Cookie Restock*; May 9 - 14
*Villagers*; May 10
*Agnes' Grand Cookie Restock*; May 10 - 15
*Clamming Goals*; May 11 - 14
*Clear Wall & Floor Collection*; May 11 - 30
*Poncho’s Hero, Chief’s Fall Feels, Lucky’s Frightful, Muffy’s Creepy Cookies Restock*; May 11 - 16





Spoiler: 5.0.3 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.0.3*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/MSWX98g
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Sakura Classroom, Katie’s Sakura Festival, Katie’s Time Out, Zipper’s Enormous Egg Hunt, Bunny Day Bash, Bunny Day Egg Hunt, Zipper’s Wonderland, Pretty Pastels Café, Pekoe’s Boba, Judy’s Blooming, Classic Wig, Styled-Up Wig, Wiggin’ Out, Luxe Life, Chic Thrift Shop Selects, Eyes and Ears, Backpack, Mabel’s Vintage Corner
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Chrissy’s Royal, Dotty’s Tea-party
> 
> *Goals*; Grasshopper, Bring on the Bells
> 
> *Pinky’s Regal Cookie*; https://imgur.com/rhLeUH5
> 
> *Blossom*; https://imgur.com/HOz0nDS
> 
> *Regal Pink Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/2NxaW9D
> 
> *Spring Pastels Collection*; https://imgur.com/Z61V8NO
> 
> *Boutique*; https://imgur.com/Cgpi9Wy
> 
> *Pancetti’s Beauty Cookie*; https://imgur.com/mO7T1SD
> 
> *Boutique Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/6sxnYeq



*Event Dates

Sakura Classroom, Katie’s Sakura Festival, Katie’s Time Out Reissue Crafting*; Apr 7 - 15
*Chrissy’s Royal, Dotty’s Tea-party Cookies Restock*; Apr 8 - 18
*Zipper’s Enormous Egg Hunt, Bunny Day Bash, Bunny Day Egg Hunt, Zipper’s Wonderland Reissue Crafting*; Apr 9 - 18
*Pinky’s Regal Cookie*; Apr 11 - Jul 10
*Bring on the Bells Goals*; Apr 12 - 15
*Blossom*; Apr 13 - 20
*Pretty Pastels Café Reissue Crafting*; Apr 14 - 25
*Regal Pink Wall & Floor Collection*; Apr 15 - 30
*Pekoe’s Boba Cookie Restock*; Apr 16 - 25
*Judy’s Blooming Cookie Restock*; Apr 17 - 25
*Merry’s Sakura, Snake’s Ninja Cookies Restock, Ninja Stealth, Noiseless Ninja Fortress Reissue Crafting*; Apr 18 - 25
*Felicity’s Kitty, Bree’s Boutique, Vesta’s Chic*; Apr 19 - 29
*Grasshopper Goals*; Apr 20 - 23
*Spring Pastels Collection*; Apr 20 - 30
*Boutique*; Apr 21 - 29
*Pancetti’s Beauty Cookie*; Apr 22 - Jul 21
*Boutique Wall & Floor Collection*; Apr 23 - 30
*Classic Wig, Styled-Up Wig, Wiggin’ Out, Luxe Life, Chic Thrift Shop Selects Reissue Crafting*; Apr 24 - 29
*Eyes and Ears, Backpack, Mabel’s Vintage Corner Reissue Crafting*; Apr 25 - 29





Spoiler: 5.0.2 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.0.2*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/5rXzssI
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Fantasy Forest Wall & Floor, Paradise Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor, Sakura Hakama
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Daisy’s Berry, Pecan’s House, Olive’s Toadstool, Isabelle’s Café, Maggie’s Florist, Punchy’s Crunch, Tasha’s Hip-rose, Bunnie’s Li’l Red
> 
> *Goals*;
> 
> *Spring Creatures*; https://imgur.com/DlhYac4
> 
> *Planner Design, Stickers, Reactions*; https://imgur.com/F9TT92B
> 
> *Scenic Sakura Garden*; https://imgur.com/3tVEPCz
> 
> *Isabelle’s Spring Treasures*; https://imgur.com/Vzmk7Yh
> 
> *Katie’s Sakura Cruise*; https://imgur.com/27KcMzz
> 
> *Snooty’s Blossom Cookie*; https://imgur.com/dn7uebE
> 
> *Spring Hakama Collection*; https://imgur.com/lz5Z9A2
> 
> *Isabelle’s Sakura Tree*; https://imgur.com/iu58q4b



*Event Dates

Fantasy Forest Wall & Floor, Paradise Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Mar 24 - 30
*Spring Creatures*; Mar 24
*Daisy’s Berry Cookie Restock*; Mar 25 - Apr 4
*Pecan’s House Cookie Restock*; Mar 26 - Apr 4
*Olive’s Toadstool, Isabelle’s Café Cookies Restock*; Mar 27 - Apr 4
*Maggie’s Florist, Punchy’s Crunch Cookies Restock*; Mar 28 - Apr 4
*Tasha’s Hip-rose, Bunnie’s Li’l Red Cookies Restock*; Mar 29 - Apr 4
*Scenic Sakura Garden*; Mar 30
*Planner Designs, Stickers*; Mar 31
*Isabelle’s Spring Treasures*; Mar 31 - Apr 29
*Katie’s Sakura Cruise*; Mar 31 (P1) Apr 4 (P2) - Apr 11
*Snooty’s Blossom Cookie*; Apr 1 - Jun 30
*Spring Hakama Collection*; Apr 2 - 30
*Isabelle’s Sakura Tree*; Apr 3 - 30
*Sakura Hakama Collection Reissue Crafting*; Apr 5 - 15





Spoiler: 5.0.1b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.0.1b*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/f8B8qbK
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Greenhouse, Yoga Flow, Sharp Spring Trends, Spring Sportswear, Harriet’s Salon Station, Digby’s Hammock, Sunlit Wall & Floor, Floral Wall & Floor, Antique Wall & Floor, Tranquil Wall & Floor
> 
> *Cookies Restock*;
> 
> *Goals*; Golden Birdwing
> 
> *Succulent Garden*; https://imgur.com/qSiz7wI
> 
> *Garden Garb Collection*; https://imgur.com/rOzs5aQ
> 
> *Spring Garden Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/xpu27qx
> 
> *Azalea’s Train Cookie*; https://imgur.com/mEksyLF
> 
> *Marvelous Music Box*; https://imgur.com/p888yWe
> 
> *Estate Wall & Floor*; https://imgur.com/0FJdlbK



*Event Dates

Succulent Garden*; Mar 12 - 19
*Garden Garb Collection*; Mar 13 - 30
*Greenhouse, Yoga Flow Reissue Crafting*; Mar 15 - 21
*Spring Garden Wall & Floor Collection*; Mar 16 - 30
*Sharp Spring Trends, Spring Sportswear Reissue Crafting*; Mar 17 - 21
*Azalea’s Train Cookie*; Mar 18 - Jun 16
*Golden Birdwing Goals*; Mar 19 - 22
*Harriet’s Salon Station, Digby’s Hammock Reissue Crafting*; Mar 19 - 26
*Marvelous Music Box*; Mar 20 - 29
*Estate Wall & Floor Collection*; Mar 21 - 30
*Sunlit Wall & Floor, Floral Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Mar 22 - 30
*Antique Wall & Floor, Tranquil Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Mar 23 - 30





Spoiler: 5.0.1 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.0.1*
> 
> *HH*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/bbmeUKA
> 
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Spring Fairy, Style in Bloom, Flower Power, Spring Into Style, Country Patio, Katie’s Living Labyrinth, Digby’s Artful Retreat, Leif’s Happy Tulips, Leif’s Spring Flowers, Viva Festivale with Pavé, Isabelle’s Leisure Tree, Leif’s Flower Stand, Pavé’s Dance Stage
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Bonbon’s Bunny, Piper’s Sunbeam, Maple’s Autumn, Diana’s Fay
> 
> *Goals*;
> 
> *Planner Designs*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/OS4W5bf
> 
> 
> *Poses & Stamps*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/ORoH4Yg
> 
> 
> *Floral Fairy Forest*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/FAqZr4v
> 
> 
> *Sweet Spring Garden*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/4sJKFXj
> 
> 
> *Leif’s Flower Frolic*; https://imgur.com/C2j4hbc
> 
> *Flower Fairy Collection*; https://imgur.com/5g6mCy2
> 
> *Mint’s Tea-Shop Cookie*; https://imgur.com/YJ1PvVk
> 
> *Giant Fairy-Forest Bench*; https://imgur.com/R5q9IDe



*Event Dates

Floral Fairy Forest*; Feb 26
*Poses & Stamps*; Feb 26 - Mar 29
*Sweet Spring Garden*; Feb 27 - Mar 29
*Leif’s Flower Frolic*; Feb 27 (P1) Mar 3 (P2) - Mar 10
*Flower Fairy Collection*; Feb 28 - Mar 30
*Mint’s Tea-shop Cookie*; Mar 1 - May 30
*Bonbon’s Bunny, Piper’s Sunbeam Cookies Restock*; Mar 2 - 14
*Giant Fairy-Forest Bench*; Mar 4 - 30
*Spring Fairy, Style in Bloom Reissue Crafting*; Mar 5 - 14
*Flower Power, Spring Into Style Reissue Crafting*; Mar 6 - 14
*Tulip Time Challenge*; Mar 6 - 16
*Country Patio Reissue Crafting*; Mar 7 - 14
*Katie’s Living Labyrinth, Digby’s Artful Retreat Reissue Crafting*; Mar 8 - 14
*Leif’s Happy Tulips, Leif’s Spring Flowers, Viva Festivale with Pavé Reissue Crafting*; Mar 9 - 14
*Isabelle’s Leisure Tree, Leif’s Flower Stand, Pavé’s Dance Stage Reissue Crafting*; Mar 10 - 14
*Spring Butterfly Goals*; Mar 11 - 14
*Maple’s Autumn, Diana’s Fay Cookies Restock*; Mar 11 - 21





Spoiler: 5.0.0b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.0.0b*
> 
> *HH*; https://imgur.com/7bLKJTg
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Stylin’ Cityscape, Chiv-Plaid Room, Brewster’s Coop, Kick’s Vintage Camera, Blather’s Desk, Celeste’s Telescope, Harvey’s Wood Cabin, Kitty Corner, Feline Friendly, Animal Apparel Collection #1 & #2
> 
> *Cookies Restock*; Apollo’s Cinema, Raymond’s Scholar, Marshal’s Pastry, Bluebear’s Party, Gloria’s Starlit, Hopkin’s Game, Bob’s Circus, Kiki’s Black Cat, Roscoe’s Diner, Rex’s Food-truck, Wolfgang’s Cog, Julian’s Stardust
> 
> *Goals*; Fresh Fruit
> 
> *Priceless Jewels Exhibit*; https://imgur.com/OOO7KE2
> 
> *Haute Heist Collection*; https://imgur.com/f9KndfF
> 
> *Beardo’s Sleuth Cookie*; https://imgur.com/OsoDglc
> 
> *Stately Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/iy3fjHw
> 
> *Cozy Canine Room*; https://imgur.com/FgdfzaY
> 
> *Bow-wow Bus, Stately Red Camper Paint*; https://imgur.com/56yiZdj
> 
> *Waggin’ Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/F9IkB68
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/2QRihVY



*Event Dates

Priceless Jewels Exhibit*; Feb 9 - 16
*Haute Heist*; Feb 10 - 27
*Beardo’s Sleuth Cookie*; Feb 11 - May 12
*Apollo’s Cinema, Raymond’s Scholar Cookies Restock*; Feb 12 - 18
*Stately Wall & Floor Collection*; Feb 13 - 27
*Marshal’s Pastry, Bluebear’s Party Cookies Restock*; Feb 14 - 18
*Stylin’ Cityscape, Chiv-Plaid Room Reissue Crafting*; Feb 15 - 20
*Brewster’s Coop, Kick’s Vintage Camera, Blather’s Desk, Celeste’s Telescope, Harvey’s Wood Cabin Reissue Crafting*; Feb 16 - 26
*Fresh Fruit Goals*; Feb 17 - 20
*Cozy Canine Room*; Feb 18 - 26
*Kitty Corner Reissue Crafting*; Feb 19 - 26
*Bow-wow Bus, Stately Red Camper Paint*; Feb 20
*Waggin’ Wall & Floor Collection*; Feb 20 - 27
*Gloria’s Starlit, Hopkin’s Game Cookies Restock*; Feb 21 - Mar 2
*Bob’s Circus, Kiki’s Black Cat Cookies Restock*; Feb 22 - Mar 2
*Roscoe’s Diner Cookie Restock, Feline Friendly, Animal Apparel Collection #1 & #2 Reissue Crafting*; Feb 23 - Mar 2
*Rex’s Food-truck Cookie Restock*; Feb 24 - Mar 2
*Wolfgang’s Cog, Julian’s Stardust Cookies Restock*; Feb 25 - Mar 2
*Villagers*; Feb 26





*Post Archive*


Spoiler: Posts (4)



*Version Four - Updates (4.2.1c - 5.0.0)*


----------



## Snowesque

The datamine for update 5.0.1 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Planner Designs
Poses & Stamps
Floral Fairy Forest
Sweet Spring Garden
Leif’s Flower Frolic
Flower Fairy Collection
Mint’s Tea-Shop Cookie
Giant Fairy-Forest Bench
Spring Garden Wall & Floor Collection
Upcoming Events


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Giant Fairy-Forest Bench*; Mar 4 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Spring Fairy, Style in Bloom Reissue Crafting*; Mar 5 - 14


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements over the passed days! 

*Flower Power, Spring Into Style Reissue Crafting*; Mar 6 - 14

*Tulip Time Challenge*; Mar 6 - 16

*Country Patio Reissue Crafting*; Mar 7 - 14


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Katie’s Living Labyrinth, Digby’s Artful Retreat Reissue Crafting*; Mar 8 - 14


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Leif’s Happy Tulips, Leif’s Spring Flowers, Viva Festivale with Pavé Reissue Crafting*; Mar 9 - 14


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Isabelle’s Leisure Tree, Leif’s Flower Stand, Pavé’s Dance Stage Reissue Crafting*; Mar 10 - 14


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements for today! 

*Spring Butterfly Goals*; Mar 11 - 14

*Maple’s Autumn, Diana’s Fay Cookies Restock*; Mar 11 - 21


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Succulent Garden*; Mar 12 - 19


----------



## Snowesque

The datamine for update 5.0.1b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Golden Birdwing Goals
Succulent Garden
Garden Garb Collection
Azalea’s Train Cookie
Marvelous Music Box
Estate Wall & Floor


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Garden Garb Collection*; Mar 13 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Greenhouse, Yoga Flow Reissue Crafting*; Mar 15 - 21


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Spring Garden Wall & Floor Collection*; Mar 16 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Sharp Spring Trends, Spring Sportswear Reissue Crafting*; Mar 17 - 21


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Azalea’s Train Cookie*; Mar 18 - Jun 16


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements for today! 

*Golden Birdwing Goals*; Mar 19 - 22

*Harriet’s Salon Station, Digby’s Hammock Reissue Crafting*; Mar 19 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Marvelous Music Box*; Mar 20 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! *

Estate Wall & Floor Collection*; Mar 21 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Sunlit Wall & Floor, Floral Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Mar 22 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Antique Wall & Floor, Tranquil Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Mar 23 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements for today! 

*Fantasy Forest Wall & Floor, Paradise Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Mar 24 - 30

*Spring Creatures*; Mar 24


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Daisy’s Berry Cookie Restock*; Mar 25 - Apr 4


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Pecan’s House Cookie Restock*; Mar 26 - Apr 4


----------



## Snowesque

The datamine for update 5.0.2 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Spring Creatures
Planner Design, Stickers, Reactions
Scenic Sakura Garden
Isabelle’s Spring Treasures
Katie’s Sakura Cruise
Snooty’s Blossom Cookie
Spring Hakama Collection
Isabelle’s Sakura Tree
Villagers
Upcoming Events


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Olive’s Toadstool, Isabelle’s Café Cookies Restock*; Mar 27 - Apr 4


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Maggie’s Florist, Punchy’s Crunch Cookies Restock*; Mar 28 - Apr 4


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Tasha’s Hip-rose, Bunnie’s Li’l Red Cookies Restock*; Mar 29 - Apr 4


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Scenic Sakura Garden*; Mar 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements for today! 

*Planner Designs, Stickers*; Mar 31

*Isabelle’s Spring Treasures*; Mar 31 - Apr 29

*Katie’s Sakura Cruise*; Mar 31 (P1) Apr 4 (P2) - Apr 11


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Snooty’s Blossom Cookie*; Apr 1 - Jun 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Spring Hakama Collection*; Apr 2 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement from yesterday! 

*Isabelle’s Sakura Tree*; Apr 3 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Sakura Hakama Collection Reissue Crafting*; Apr 5 - 15


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Sakura Classroom, Katie’s Sakura Festival, Katie’s Time Out Reissue Crafting*; Apr 7 - 15


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today! 

*Chrissy’s Royal, Dotty’s Tea-party Cookies Restock*; Apr 8 - 18


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements over the passed days! 

*Chrissy’s Royal, Dotty’s Tea-party Cookie Restock*; Apr 8 - 18

*Zipper’s Enormous Egg Hunt, Bunny Day Bash, Bunny Day Egg Hunt, Zipper’s Wonderland Reissue Crafting*; Apr 9 - 18

*Pinky’s Regal Cookie*; Apr 11 - Jul 10


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today!

*Bring on the Bells Goals*; Apr 12 - 15

The datamine for update 5.0.3 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Grasshopper Goals
Pinky's Regal Cookie
Blossom Tourney
Regal Pink Wall & Floor Collection
Spring Pastels Collection
Boutique Hunt
Pancetti’s Beauty Cookie
Boutique Wall & Floor Collection


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today!

*Blossom*; Apr 13 - 20


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today!

*Pretty Pastels Café Reissue Crafting*; Apr 14 - 25


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today!

*Regal Pink Wall & Floor Collection*; Apr 15 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements over the passed days!

*Pekoe’s Boba Cookie Restock*; Apr 16 - 25

*Judy’s Blooming Cookie Restock*; Apr 17 - 25


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements over the passed days!

*Merry’s Sakura, Snake’s Ninja Cookies Restock, Ninja Stealth, Noiseless Ninja Fortress Reissue Crafting*; Apr 18 - 25

*Felicity’s Kitty, Bree’s Boutique, Vesta’s Chic*; Apr 19 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements over the passed days!*

Grasshopper Goals*; Apr 20 - 23

*Spring Pastels Collection*; Apr 20 - 30

*Boutique*; Apr 21 - 29

*Pancetti’s Beauty Cookie*; Apr 22 - Jul 21


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements over the passed days!

*Boutique Wall & Floor Collection*; Apr 23 - 30

*Classic Wig, Styled-Up Wig, Wiggin’ Out, Luxe Life, Chic Thrift Shop Selects Reissue Crafting*; Apr 24 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today!

*Eyes and Ears, Backpack, Mabel’s Vintage Corner Reissue Crafting*; Apr 25 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements over the passed days!

*Carrie’s Apple, Stitches’ Patch Cookies Restock*; Apr 25 - May 6

*Reneigh’s Luxury, Blanche’s Inn Cookies Restock*; Apr 27 - May 6

*Red Gift Island*; Apr 28


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements for today!

*Villagers, Mirror Lake*; Apr 29

*Stamps*; Apr 29 - May 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements from yesterday!

*Sparkle Symphony*; Apr 30 - May 29

*Gracie’s Glass Garden*; Apr 30 (P1) May 4 (P2) - May 10


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today!

*Quinn’s Clear Cookie*; May 1 - Jul 30


----------



## Snowesque

The datamine for update 5.0.4 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

Mirror Lake
Stamps
Sparkle Symphony
Gracie’s Glass Garden
Quinn’s Clear Cookie
Awesome Aurora Collection
Clear Wall & Floor Collection
Sunlit Window Collection
Villagers
Upcoming Events


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today!

*Skye’s Lavish Ball, Nana’s Glazen Cookies Restock*; May 2 - 16


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today!

*Wendy’s Snowy, Apple’s Glazier, Sprinkle’s Crystal Cookies Restock*; May 3 - 16


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today!

*Awesome Aurora Collection*; May 5 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today!

*Colton’s Gilded Cookie Restock*; May 6 - 11


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today!

*Lobo’s Solo Table Cookie Restock*; May 7 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today!

*Plushie Cookie Restock*; May 8 - 13


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement for today!

*Tia’s Rosewater Cookie Restock*; May 9 - 14


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements for today!

*Villagers*; May 10

*Agnes' Grand Cookie Restock*; May 10 - 15

*Max friendship level* has been increased to 64.


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements for today!

*Clamming Goals*; May 11 - 14

*Clear Wall & Floor Collection*; May 11 - 30

*Poncho’s Hero, Chief’s Fall Feels, Lucky’s Frightful, Muffy’s Creepy Cookies Restock*; May 11 - 16


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements!

*Glassworks Shop*; May 12 - 19

*Sunlit Window Collection*; May 13 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Gothic Rose, Crystal Reissue Crafting*; May 14 - 22


----------



## Snowesque

The datamine for update 5.0.4b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Dragonfly Sky, Clamming Goals
Glassworks Shop
Sherb's Naptime Cookie
Naptime Pillows
Gulliver's Mat
Sleepwear Collection
Naptime Wall & Floor Collection
Sleeping Pose


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements!

*Snow Globe, Potion Commotion Reissue Crafting*; May 15 - 22


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Opal’s Jewel-lab Cookie Restock*; May 17 - 23


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Julia’s Palace Cookie Restock*; May 18 - 23


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements for today!

*Dragonfly Sky Goals*; May 19 - 22

*Sherb’s Naptime Cookie*; May 19 - Aug 17


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Gulliver’s Mat*; May 21 - Jul 20


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Sleepwear Collection*; May 22 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Stella’s Sleepy, Rhonda’s Holiday, Egbert’s Cozy Cookies Restock*; May 23 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Naptime Wall & Floor Collection*; May 24 - Jun 3


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Starry Lights, Dreamy Pastels Reissue Crafting*; May 25 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Favorite Toys, Fluffy Fits, City Living Wall & Floor, Pastel Parlor Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; May 26 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Goldie’s Library Cookie Restock*; May 27 - Jun 3


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Band Cookie Restoc*k; May 28 - Jun 4


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements!

*Damp City Center*; May 29

*Rosie’s Pop-star Cookie Restock*; May 29 - Jun 5


----------



## Snowesque

The datamine for update 5.0.5 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Pose & Stamps
Damp City Center
Cloudburst Bash
Reese’s Hydrangea Haven
Rainfall Outfit Collection
Vivian’s Drizzle Cookie
Rainy Wall & Floor Collection
Upcoming Events


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements!

*Yoga Pose & Stamps*; May 30 - Jun 28

*Cloudburst Bash*; May 30 - Jun 28

*Reese’s Hydrangea Haven*; May 30 (P1) Jun 3 (P2) - Jun 10

*Filbert’s Rocket Cookie Restock*; May 30 - Jun 6


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Rainfall Outfit Collection*; May 31 - Jun 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Vivian’s Drizzle Cookie*; Jun 1 - Aug 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Annalisa’s Calm, Lily’s Hydrangea Cookies Restock*; Jun 2 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Rainy Wall & Floor Collection*; Jun 4 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Rainy Day Reissue Crafting*; Jun 5 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Full-Bloom Fun, Stylin’ Cityscape Reissue Crafting*; Jun 6 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Springtime Scenery Break, Bloomin’ Hydrangea Park, Misty Reissue Crafting*; Jun 7 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Red-Carpet Luxury, 2019 & 2020 Wedding, Down the Aisle Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Jun 8 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Kick’s Vintage Camera, Timmy’s & Tommy’s Golden Harp, Wedding Bell Bliss, Gracie’s Haute Hello, Garden Wedding, Blue Jazz Session, Joyful Ceremony, Wedding Party Reissue Crafting*; Jun 9 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Gloria’s Starlight, Butch’s Candlelit, Celia’s Chapel, Yuka’s Grim-lily, Whitney’s Rose Cookies Restock*; Jun 10 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements!

*Fresh Fruit Goals*; Jun 11 - 14

*Post-Office Collection*; Jun 11 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements!

*Utmost Post*; Jun 12 - 20

*Merry Mail Challenge*; Jun 12 - 22


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Woodsy Wall & Floor Collection*; Jun 13 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Pelly’s Postal Counter*; Jun 14 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Red Mail Truck Paint Job*; Jun 15


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Choco Café Wall & Floor, Brewster’s Coop Reissue Crafting*; Jun 16 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Streetcar Travels, City Slickin’, Sidewalk Showstopper Reissue Crafting*; Jun 17 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Nan’s Post-office Cookie*; Jun 18 - Sep 16


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Laundry Wall & Floor Collection*; Jun 19 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Violet Sea Snail Goals*; Jun 20 - 23


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Laundromat*; Jun 21 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Digby’s Hammock, Harvey’s Wood Cabin, Bubble Bonanza Reissue Crafting*; Jun 22 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Mitzi’s Aviary Cookie Restock*; Jun 24 - Jul 4


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Rock Fest, Electropop, Elegant Aquarium, Electric Aquarium Reissue Crafting*; Jul 25 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Alice’s Salon Cookie Restock*; Jun 26 - Jul 4


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Villagers*; Jun 27


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Fireworks Yukata Collection*; Jun 28 - Jul 30


----------



## Snowesque

The datamine for update 5.1.0 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

Summer Creatures
HH Classes
Villagers
Fireworks Yukata Collection
Isabelle’s Fireworks Fantasy
Isabelle’s Tanabata Tour
Fireworks Festival
Ione’s Starry Cookie
Big Blazing Skyrockets
Blast Wall & Floor Collection
Upcoming Events


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Festival of Fireworks*; Jun 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Ione’s Starry Cookie*; Jul 1  - Sep 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Big Blazing Skyrockets*; Jul 2 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements!

*Wishing Pose*; Jul 4 - 8

*Blast Wall & Floor Collection*; Jul 4 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Yukata Collection 2018, 2019 Reissue Crafting*; Jul 5 - 21


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Kimono Collection 2021, 2020, 2019 Reissue Crafting*; Jul 6 - 21


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Tranquil Tones Outfit, Celestial Festival Reissue Crafting*; July 7 - 21


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Julian’s Stardust Cookie Restock*; Jul 8 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Fireworks, Starry Star Signs, New Year’s Countdown Reissue Crafting*; Jul 9 - 21


----------



## Snowesque

The datamine for update 5.1.1 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Planner Design
Stickers
Hey Manta Ray Goals
Day of the Ox Goals
Summertime Festival
Street Festival Collection
Colorful Wigs Collection
Fun Fluorescents
Cheri’s Shave-Ice Cookie
Neon Wall & Floor Collection


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Hey Manta Ray Goals*; Jul 10 - 13


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Festival*; Jul 11 - 20


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Phoebe’s Fiery Cookie Restock*; Jul 12 - 21


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements!

*Chevre’s Serene Cookie Restock*; Jul 13 - 21

*Street Festival Collection*; Jul 13 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Sunflower Patch, Summer Festival, Haunted Garden Reissue Crafting*; Jul 14 - 21


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements!

*Lolly’s Celestial Cookie Restock*; Jul 15 - 21

*Ultimate rank 90* is now available.


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Creek Cooldown, Garden Gathering Reissue Crafting*; Jul 16 - 21


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Planner Design, Stickers*; Jul 18


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Redd’s Mask Emporium, DJ KK’s Beat Booth, Wisp’s Willow Tree Reissue Crafting*; Jul 19 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements!

*Day of the Ox Goals*; Jul 20 - 23

*Colorful Wigs Collection*; Jul 20 - 30

*Fun Fluorescents, Neon Sign Collection*; Jul 21 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Cheri’s Shave-ice Cookie*; Jul 22 - Oct 20


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements!

*Cool Scoop, Jelly Reissue Crafting*; Jul 23 - 29

*Neon Wall & Floor Collection*; Jul 23 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Star Signs Dress, Stayin’ Cool, Cyber Style, Guitar Case, Punk Rock Rage Reissue Crafting*; Jul 24 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements!

*Rock Fest, Electropop, Elegant Aquarium, Electric Aquarium Reissue Crafting*; Jul 25 - 29

*Garden Zen Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Jul 26 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Roscoe’s Diner, Cherry’s Rockin’, Dazzling Duo Cookies Restock*; Jul 27 - Aug 3


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Olivia’s Whimsical, Poppy’s Cocoa Cookie Restock*; Jul 28 - Aug 4


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Bluebear’s Party, Ellie’s Donut Cookies Restock*; Jul 29 - Aug 8


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements!

The datamine for update 5.1.1b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Hula Pose
Orville’s Island Resort
Orville’s Tropical Festival Tour
Waterfront Resort
Stylish Resort Collection
Soleil’s Vacation Cookie
Orville’s Airport, Wilbur’s Seaplane
Waterfront Wall & Floor Collection
Upcoming Events
*Orville’s Island Resort, Hula Pose*; Jul 30 - Aug 29

*Orville’s Tropical Festival Tour*; Jul 30 - Aug 10


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Stylish Resort Collection*; Jul 31 - Aug 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Soleil’s Vacation Cookie*; Aug 1 - Oct 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Zell’s Aquarium, Francine’s Sea Cookies Restock*; Aug 2 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Marina’s Mermaid, O’Hare’s Pool Cookie Restock*; Aug 3 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Mystical Mermaid Reissue Crafting*; Aug 4 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Mermaid Castle Reissue Crafting*; Aug 5 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements!

*Orville’s Airport, Wilbur’s Seaplane*; Aug 6 - 30

*Timmy’s & Tommy’s Nook Inc. Banner, Tom Nook’s Chair, C.J.’s Cooler, Flick’s Bug Cage), C.J.’s Fintastic Friends, Flick’s Segmented Soulmates, Island Excursion Invite, BBQ Camp Reissue Crafting*; Aug 7 - 17


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Roald’s Beach, Rod’s Adventure Cookie Restock*; Aug 8 - 15


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*2019, 2020, 2021 Beachwear, Merry Mariner Reissue Crafting*; Aug 9 - 23


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Waterfront Wall & Floor Collection*; Aug 10 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's new announcements!

The datamine for update 5.1.1c has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Insect Royalty Goals
Sandy Shellfish Goals
Oasis Patio
Maelle’s Mall Cookie
Casual Vacation Collection
Bazaar
Moroccan Wall & Floor Collection
Ketchup’s Pizza Cookie
Villagers

*Insect Royalty Goals*; Aug 11 - 14


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Oasis Patio*; Aug 12 - 19


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Maelle’s Mall Cookie*; Aug 13 - Nov 11


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Casual Vacation Collection*; Aug 14 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Audie’s Lemon Cookie*; Aug 15 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Dance Stage, Pascal’s Kiddie Pool Terrarium, Vacation Memory Medley, Pirate Life, Poolside, Beach Resort Reissue*;
Aug 17 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Deep-Sea Digs, Underwater World 1, 2, 3, 4, Ocean Floor Adventure Reissue*; Aug 18 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There's a new announcement!

*Deep-Sea, Paradise, Ocean View, Island, Pastel Parlor Wall & Floors Reissue*; Aug 19 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Sandy Shellfish Goals*; Aug 20 - 23

*Splatoon 2 Reissue, Inkling’s Splatted Restock*; Aug 20 - 26

*Marketplace, Moroccan Bazaar*; Aug 21 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Port Resort, Vibrant, Chill Greenhouse Reissue*; Aug 23 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Moroccan Wall & Floor Collection*; Aug 24 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Ketchup’s Pizza Cookie*; Aug 26 - Nov 24


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Julia’s Palace, Bob’s Circus Restock*; Aug 27 - Sep 5


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Villagers*; Aug 28

*Hopkin’s Game Restock*; Aug 28 - Sep 5


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Apollo’s Cinema Restock*; Aug 29 - Sep 5


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

The datamine for update 5.2.0 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Poses
Full-Moon Fall Meadow
Celeste’s Lunar Autumn
Celeste’s Moongaze Mixer
Lovely Lunar Collection
Ruby’s Lunar Cookie
Lucky Dango Potluck
Autumn Wall & Floor Collection


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Celeste’s Lunar Autumn, Poses*; Aug 30 - Sep 28

*Celeste’s Moongaze Mixer*; Aug 30 - Sep 10

*Autumn Full Moon*; Aug 30


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Lovely Lunar Collection*; Aug 31 - Sep 29

*Ruby’s Lunar Cookie*; Sep 1 - Nov 30


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Steampunk Reissue*; Sep 3 - 10


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Marshal’s Pastry Restock*; Sep 4 - 11


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Eloise’s Flapjack Restock*; Sep 5 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Isabelle’s Café Restock*; Sep 6 - 13


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Goldie’s Library Restock*; Sep 7 - 14


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Autumn Wall & Floor Collection*; Sep 9 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Fun Fall Friends Collection*; Sep 10 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

The datamine for update 5.2.0b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

Moonlit Ocean Goals
Insect Orchestra Goals
HH Classes
New Creature
Fun Fall Friends Collection
Fall Leaves
Planner Skins
Big Leaf Fall Pile
Cultured Wall & Floor Collection
Fragrant Cheesery
Molly’s Bookshop Cookie
Villagers


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Moonlit Ocean Goals*; Sep 11 - 14

*Fall Leaves*; Sep 12 - 19


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Outdoor Adventurer, Autumn-View Window, Country Patio Reissue*; Sep 13 - 22


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Henry’s Glamping, Olive’s Toadstool, Maple’s Autumn Restock*; Sep 14  - 24

*Planner Designs*; Sep 14

*Ultimate Rank 110* is now available for Happy Homeroom.


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Lunar Lookout, Ginkgo Terrace, Tea-Olive Room, Maple-Leaf Zen Room, Acorn Accruement, Truffle Treasures Reissue*; Sep 15 - 22


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Big Fall Leaf Pile*; Sep 16 - Oct 3


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Cultured Wall & Floor Collection*; Sep 17 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Molly’s Cozy Bookshop Cookie*; Sep 18 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Insect Orchestra Goals*; Sep 19 - 22

*Fall Creatures*; Sep 19


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Fall Florals Outfit, Old-School Autumn, Eyes and Ears, Fruity Fall Outfit, Cafe Cool Reissue*; Sep 21 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Fall Harvest Festival, Crisp Veggie Patch, Vineyard, Autumn Orchard, Groovy Grub Reissue*; Sep 22 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Molly’s Bookshop Cookie*; Sep 23 - Dec 22


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Punchy’s Crunch Restock*; Sep 24 - Oct 1


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Beau’s Artisanal Restock*; Sep 25 - Oct 2


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Blanche’s Inn Restock*; Sep 26 - Oct 3


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Carrie’s Apple Restock*; Sep 27 - Oct 4


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Tasha’s Hip-rose Restock*; Sep 28 - Oct 5

*Magic Academy Reissue*; Sep 28 - Oct 29


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Jack’s Sorcery School*; Sep 29 - Oct 9

*Jack’s Bewitching Banquet*; Sep 29 - Oct 28

*Poses, Stamps*; Sep 29 - Nov 1

*Villagers*; Sep 29


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Enchanted Library*; Sep 30


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

The datamine for update 5.2.0c has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Stickers
Jack’s Bewitching Banquet
Jack’s Sorcery School
Enchanted Library
Magic Academy Collection
Leopold’s Wizard Cookie
Partition Walls Collection
Villagers
Upcoming Events


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Leopold’s Wizard Cookie*; Oct 1 - Dec 30


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Queenie’s Mystic Restock*; Oct 2 - 22


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Poncho’s Hero Restock*; Oct 3 - 22


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Enchanted Costume Collection*; Oct 4 - 19


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Evil Elegance Wall & Floor, Reissue Wall & Floor, Mysterious Wall & Floor Reissue*; Oct 6 - 19


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Partition Walls Collection*; Oct 7 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Sweet Scavenger Haunt, Mystical Halloween Magic, Potion Commotion Reissue*; Oct 8 - 18


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Villagers*; Oct 9


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Fresh Fruit Goals*; Oct 10 - 13

*Jack’s Puppet Theater, Katrina’s Fortune Tent, Rover’s Treat Trolley, Daisy Mae’s Fall Stall, Jack’s Throne of Darkness Reissue*; Oct 10 - 20


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Alchemy Workshop*; Oct 18 - 19


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Haute Heist, Costume Party 2019 Reissue*; Oct 12 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Seasonal Memories Reissue*; Oct 13 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

The datamine for update 5.2.0d has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Rice Grasshopper Goals
Alchemy Workshop
Portia’s Haunted Cookie
Ghoulish Graveyard
Hauntingly Hip Collection
Grim Wall & Floor Collection


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Chief’s Fall Feels Restock*; Oct 14 - Nov 1


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Lucky’s Frightful Restock*; Oct 15 - Nov 1


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Muffy’s Creepy Restock*; Oct 16 - Nov 1


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Spirited Wall & Floor, Eerie Wall & Floor Reissue*; Oct 17 - 24


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Portia’s Haunted Cookie*; Oct 18 - Jan 16

*Rice Grasshopper Goals*; Oct 19 - 22

*Lottie's Moving Up*; Oct 19 - 29

*Halloween Stickers*; Oct 19


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Ghoulish Graveyard*; Oct 20 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Hauntingly Hip Collection*; Oct 21 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Kiki’s Black Cat, Agnes’ Grand Restock*; Oct 22 - 29

*Jack’s Halloween Hunt, Creepy Candy Castle, Pumpking’s Parade, Pumpkin Patch, Candied Catches Reissue*; Oct 23 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Daisy’s Berry Restock*; Oct 24 - 31


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Pecan’s House Restock*; Oct 25 - Nov 1


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Vesta’s Chic Restock*; Oct 26 - Nov 2


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Halloween Party*; Oct 27 - Nov 1

*Maggie’s Florist Restock*; Oct 27 - Nov 3


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Apple’s Glazier Restock*; Oct 28 - Nov 4

*Grim Wall & Floor Collection*; Oct 28 - Nov 7


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Plushie Restock*; Oct 29 - Nov 5

*Isabelle’s Glowing Garden*; Oct 29 - Nov 9

*Garden Event Goals*; Oct 29 - Nov 9

*5th Anniversary Celebration, Stamp*; Oct 29 - Nov 27

*Fairy-Tale Field*; Oct 29


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

The datamine for update 5.2.1 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Stamp
Together! Halloween Party
Isabelle’s Glowing Garden
Fifth Anniversary Celebration
Fairy-Tale Flowers
Pocket Planner Designs, Stickers; 
Royal Shimmer Collection
Miranda’s Swan Cookie
Celestial Swing Set
Whimsical Wall & Floor Collection
Villagers
Upcoming Events


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Royal Shimmer Collection*; Oct 31 - Nov 28


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Miranda’s Swan Cookie*; Nov 1 - Jan 30


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Willow’s Winged, Piper’s Sunbeam Restock*; Nov 2 - 9


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

* Bouquet, Butch’s Candlelit Restock*; Nov 3 - 9


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Celestial Swing Set*; Nov 4 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Angelic Adornments, Flower Fairy, Spring Fairy Reissue*; Nov 5 - 18


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Chic plaid Scavenger Hunt, All-Natural Camping Reissue*; Nov 6 - 10


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Colton’s Gilded Restock*; Nov 7 - 14


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Nana’s Glazen, Rhonda’s Holiday Restock*; Nov 8 - 15


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Skye’s Lavish Ball, Bunnie’s Li’l Red Restock*; Nov 9 - 16


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*5th-Year Forthnight 1 Log-in Bonuses*; Nov 10 - 17

*Anniversary Celebration, First Anniversary (Garden), First Anniv. (Fishing Tourney), First Anniv. (Scavenger Hunt), Seasonal Memories 1 Reissue*; Nov 10 - Nov 21


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*2nd Anniversary Celebration, Regal Rose Garden, Seasonal Memories 2 Reissue*; Nov 11 - 21

*Fairy Tale*; Nov 11 - 17


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Third Anniversary Celebration, Seasonal Memories 3 Reissue*; Nov 12 - 21


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Fourth Anniversary Celebration, Gyroidite Collection, Seasonal Memories 4 Reissue*; Nov 13 - 21

*Shari’s Cottage Restock*; Nov 14 - 22

*Whimsy Valentine Reissue*; Nov 14 - 24


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Whimsical Wall & Floor Collection*; Nov 15 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Cleo’s Lofty Cookie*; Nov 16 - Feb 14


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Bring on the Bells Goals*; Nov 17 - 20

*5th-Year Fortnight 2 Log-in Bonuses*; Nov 17 - 24


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Symphony, Symphony Orchestra*; Nov 18 - 27


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Recital Style Collection*; Nov 19 - 28


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Musical Wall & Floor Collection*; Nov 20 - 28

The datamine for update 5.2.2 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Peak Fishing Goals
Bring on the Bells Goals
Fairy Tale
Cleo’s Lofty Cookie
Symphony
Recital Style Collection
Musical Wall & Floor Collection
Give Thanks! 2022
Basket of Party Poppers


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Basket of Party Poppers, Give Thanks! 2022*; Nov 21 - 30

*Dom’s Funfair, Judy’s Blooming, Stella’s Sleepy, Stitches’ Patch, Rosie’s Pop-star Restock*; Nov 21 - Dec 2

*Villagers*; Nov 21


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Garden Labyrinth, Succulent Garden, Terrarium Decor, Pastel Balloons, Rover’s Garden Safari, Marvelous Music Box, Colorful Memory Reissue*; Nov 22 - 27


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Chrissy’s Royal Restock*; Nov 23 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Band Restock*; Nov 24 - Dec 1

*Wishing Pose, Meteor Shower Challenge*; Nov 24 - Dec 5

*Sasha’s Gazing Cookie*; Nov 24 - Feb 22

*Mountain Plaza*; Nov 24


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Pekoe’s Boba Restock*; Nov 26 - Dec 3

*Winter Night Wall & Floor Collection*; Nov 26 - Dec 5

*Opal’s Jewel-lab Restock*; Nov 25 - Dec 2

*Starry Festival Collection*; Nov 25 - Dec 5


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Pekoe’s Boba Restock*; Nov 26 - Dec 3

*Winter Night Wall & Floor Collection*; Nov 26 - Dec 5

*Stargaze Gathering*; Nov 27 - Nov 28

*Diana’s Fay Restock*; Nov 27 - Dec 4

*Julian’s Stardust, Lolly’s Celestial Restock, Starry Star Signs, Starry Lights Reissue*; Nov 27 - Dec 5


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Jingle’s Crafty Toy Day*; Nov 28 (P1) Dec 2 (P2) - Dec 9

*Stamps*; Nov 28 - Dec 26

*Jingle’s Cozy Toy Day*; Nov 28 - Dec 29

*Jolly Costume Collection*; Nov 29 - Dec 30


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Brrr Wall & Floor Collection*; Nov 30 - Dec 30


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Marcie’s Sugared Cookie*; Dec 1 - Mar 1


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Egbert’s Cozy Restock*; Dec 2 - 16


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Flurry’s Powdered Restock*; Dec 3 - 17

*Erik’s Workshop Restock*; Dec 4 - 18


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Jolly Giant Toy Day Decor, Rotating Toy Day Tree, Clocktower Carillon, Toy Day Gifts Reissue*; Dec 5 - 26


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

The datamine for update 5.3.0 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

Game Changes
HH Classes
Wishing Pose
Sasha’s Gazing Cookie
Mountain Plaza
Starry Festival Collection
Winter Night Wall & Floor Collection
Stargaze Gathering
Meteor Shower
Jingle’s Crafty Toy Day
Stamps
Jingle’s Cozy Toy Day
Jolly Costume Collection
Brrr Wall & Floor Collection
Marcie’s Sugared Cookie
Villagers
Upcoming Events


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Festive Fawns & Felines, Star Signs Dresses Reissue*; Dec 6 - 16


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Favorite Toys, Fluffy Fits Reissue*; Dec 7 - 17


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Toy Day Marketplace, Winter Candlelight, Holiday 2017 Reissue*; Dec 8 - 15


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Dreamy Pastels, Illuminated Trees Reissue*; Dec 9 - 16


----------



## Bobbo

Snowesque said:


> New announcement(s)!
> 
> *Jolly Giant Toy Day Decor, Rotating Toy Day Tree, Clocktower Carillon, Toy Day Gifts Reissue*; Dec 5 - 26


I was saving my leaf tickets for the rotating tree, but when I saw the winter version of Brewster’s stand, I had to get it!


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Angel Wings Goals*; Dec 10 - 13

*Cozy Knits, Fall Knits & Plaids Reissue*; Dec 10 - 20


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Soup-er*; Dec 11 - 18


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Rex’s Food-truck Restock*; Dec 12 - 19


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Vivian’s Drizzle Restock, Knitted, Toy Day Party, Toy Day Clothing Reissue*; Dec 13 - 20


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Mint’s Tea-shop Reissue*; Dec 14 - Jan 9

*Cozy Bonfire Space*; Dec 14 - Jan 9


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Alice’s Salon Restock*; Dec 15 - 22


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Bree’s Boutique Restock*; Dec 16 - 23


----------



## Snowesque

New announcement(s)!

*Toy Day Parade Collection*; Dec 17 - 30


----------

